# What's your care schedule?



## nsanywhere (Feb 27, 2011)

No idea what the official term would be here so I went with care schedule.

I'm wondering WHAT every one does for general maintenance of their sheep and WHEN:

shearing, vaccinations, de-worming treatments, hoof trim, vitamins/minerals, and any other regular care on a schedule.

I only have 3 sheep and find I'm a bit all over the place with general maintenance. 

Would like to get on top of this for 2011


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't own sheep but I'm guessing vaccines would be once a year. As far as hoof trimming, keep an eye on your sheep and you will have to see how fast the nails grow then decide how often. Most people deworm as needed. Shear at least once a year but I know some breeds are shorn twice a year. 

Good luck with your sheep.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep, like ksalvagno said.  Vaccinate once a year for adult animals and at weaning time for lambs.  Shear yearly (in spring for me), trim hooves at shearing time and check every few months the rest of the year.  Deworm as needed, no set schedule for this.  Minerals offered daily.  They're pretty low maintenance!


----------

